# Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

I have installed a heated steering wheel and new steering wheel control module. I programed the new control module to 232 and now have a heated steering wheel icon in the instrument cluster when I push the right button on the back side of the steering wheel multi-function button cluster. However, I still don't have any heat at the steering wheel and get a fault "*open circuit/short to positive*". There are not that many wires to check as they all go in to plugs which plug in only one direction...
Here is where I could use some help - The heated steering wheel has two sets of wires running into it with two separate plugs. One set of wires is blue the other black; both pairs go into the steering wheel at the same location. Please see Rich's weblink below with OEMPL.us which shows the same steering wheel on a Phaeton. When you scroll down in the link to the photos showing closeups of the wires you'll see the heated wheel wires. The black wires appear to plug into a separate connector on the Spiral Spring. However, the plug receptacle on the Spiral Spring does not have any electrical contact pins in it...it is empty but you can still plug the connector in to make it look like there is a connection. The blue wires in the photo are no longer plugged in but they plug into the small connection on the back of the airbag. So, the only wires going into the steering wheel that are actually connected to the Touareg wire harness are the blue ones. Do you all think that the blue wires are sufficient to be the heated element wires? Perhaps the Black Wire are used for other applications in European models?
Link to similar photos from Phaeton:
http://vw.oempl.us/article_inf...e16db
I originally thought that the Spiral Spring would need to be replaced but there is only one part # for the Spiral Spring for all Touaregs 2004-2007; it also is the same Spiral Spring as used in the Phaeton, just as the steering wheel is the same as in the Phaeton.
If I had another Touareg available with heated wheel I could check and see if the black connector that looks like it should have pins in the Spiral Spring actually does.
There is also a 15 amp fuse that is already in location #33 in the left fuse panel. I found this interesting since the vehicle doesn't have heated wheel why would the fuse be there








I suppose it could be a coincidence that the new heated steering wheel may be bad but not likely. I was also thinking that maybe the steering wheel control unit that mounts in the airbag assembly may have a different part # for heated wheel but since the light comes and the fact it has the correct connector for receiving the blue wires it is OK.
I think the connector with the blue wires that come out of the heated wheel plugs into the steering wheel control unit in the airbag assembly in only one direction. I thought maybe I had it reversed but didn't have time to check. I really doubt this since most connectors are keyed into only being able to go in one way. I don't have ETKA parts list to see if there are any other "heated wheel" specific components so someone with a little time might help if they could check. Check the control unit on the back of the airbag to see if it is heated wheel specific...I think it is but I think if you have the button and the control unit has the receptacle it is likely the correct part?!
Any and all Help appreciated.








_Modified by V10 at 5:16 PM 11-12-2006_


_Modified by V10 at 5:18 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

Hi V10,
Sorry to hear it did not go as smoothly as hoped.
Anyway, It looks to me like there are two sources of power for J527. One is SB33 and the other is SB53. SB53 looks like a smaller wire that would not be capable of carrying the high current necessary for the wheel heater.
It may be worth checking both fuses as one could be blown or SB53 could be missing.
It is kind of hard to tell wire size in the image you reference although the blue wire looks small for a high current application.
I can't help you with the parts info or I would.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*

Also have you checked to see if any fault codes are present? If there are any they may help you identify a possible missing component.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

Ok a couple more thoughts and then I will be quiet for a while.
You may want to probe SB33 to insure you actually have power available there. It is possible that even though there is a fuse present that one side of the connection is missing.
If you do have power it may also be of use to check the coding of some of the other components. It could be that more than one item has to have the correct coding for J527 to send current to the wheel element.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*

Thanks - SB53 looks like it is also for heated mirrors and light switch but I'll check none-the-less. The fault code is "Open Circuit/Short to Positive" likely the former.
What is your opinion on the blue wires that go to into the steering wheel which are not very large to carry the current to heat and the connector on the back of the airbag is small too?! It looks like the black wires would be much more appropriate but they only look official in that they plug into a receptacle that has no pins - this is the empty connector on the spiral spring...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Ok a couple more thoughts and then I will be quiet for a while.
You may want to probe SB33 to insure you actually have power available there. It is possible that even though there is a fuse present that one side of the connection is missing.
If you do have power it may also be of use to check the coding of some of the other components. It could be that more than one item has to have the correct coding for J527 to send current to the wheel element.

Thanks again, that's a good point to make sure SB33 actually has power. I had to bring it to one of my friends at the local VW dealer to reset the steering angle sensor after removing the Spiral Spring. The fault testing didn't detect any programing issues it just found the open circuit/short to positive fault...
I'm having a real hard time believing the black wires don't need to be connected


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

Another observation, the way the steering wheel is getting power now is from the back of the airbag so there must be power coming to it from the wire bundle harness that serves the airbag itself. So checking the pin config on the large harness going from the spiral spring to the airbag might show how power is transferred. If it shows that it does not carry anything other than those wires for the airbag then the other plug I keep questioning which doesn't have any pins in it would likely be the missing link.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

I agree that it is likely that the black wires should be connected to something. It may be that the black wires go to ground and you are missing whatever part of the connector that is necessary to make that happen. Someone with parts info is obviously needed to confirm this.
There are only 2 lines shown going to the heater with no color code. It could be that there are actually 2 elements in the wheel. Each needing ground and power.
If you decide to take your airbag section out again you could confirm the connection necessary by connecting a volt meter to the blue wires and blue wire and ground.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

Looking at the wire diagram here is my guess:
J453 - Control Module for Multi-Function Wheel connects to the two small blue wires which go into the steering wheel which is called G428 Heated Steering Wheel Sensor.
Then F128 is the spiral spring connector 13 + 14 which I think is the separate connector that I keep mentioning is missing the electrical pins.
What would confirm this is if the G428 Heated Wheel Sensor is confirmed as being in the steering wheel connected by the blue wires. Anyone with better wire diagram reading experience might confirm this.
If this is the case I'd need to find out how to get the pins in this connector or purchase a Spiral Spring which already has them. Since the dealer states that there is only one Spiral Spring part # and we know that at least two of them don't have any pins in this connector it would be a nice find to correct VW and their error.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*

I left something out of my last post and was afraid it would be missed if I modified it.
There are 2 lines shown going to a heated steering wheel sensor in addition to the element(s). It could be that you have only hooked up the sensors and not the elements or vice verse.
This may not be new information to you but I though I would communicate it just in case it was helpful.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Thanks - SB53 looks like it is also for heated mirrors and light switch but I'll check none-the-less. The fault code is "Open Circuit/Short to Positive" likely the former.
What is your opinion on the blue wires that go to into the steering wheel which are not very large to carry the current to heat and the connector on the back of the airbag is small too?! It looks like the black wires would be much more appropriate but they only look official in that they plug into a receptacle that has no pins - this is the empty connector on the spiral spring...

Somehow I missed this post when I was firing away at possible solutions.
I agree with your assessment of this I would guess that the blue wires are the sensors and the Black wires are power for the elements and the key is to figure out how to connect the black wires as they seem to be the ones suitable for high current.
My SB53 wiring info shows it going to the things you mentioned and to the steering column electronics control module. My info may not be completely up to par for "07"


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Somehow I missed this post when I was firing away at possible solutions.
I agree with your assessment of this I would guess that the blue wires are the sensors and the Black wires are power for the elements and the key is to figure out how to connect the black wires as they seem to be the ones suitable for high current.
My SB53 wiring info shows it going to the things you mentioned and to the steering column electronics control module. My info may not be completely up to par for "07"

So I think we've solved what I already thought, the black wires that plug into that 2 pin connector on the spiral spring are indeed the heating element wires. This means that VW has a problem with their part #'s for the spiral spring being the same for both heated and non-heated wheels. Since my spiral spring has the connection but no pins for the electrical there must be another version with the pins. What is really strange is when I mentioned this to my dealer initially they went into the warranty parts bin and pulled a spiral spring they had recently replaced in another Touareg and it too didn't have the pins in this connector. So they figured the part # that has always been the part # for the spiral spring must all be identical. My thought is that in the factory if a vehicle doesn't get heated wheel they have a spiral spring without the pins in the connector but when they supply the US market with replacement parts they decided to go with just one unit that has the pins but may not get used unless the vehicle has heated wheel...this is my theory and I'm sticking to it







Bottom line, vehicles (Touareg and Phaetons) with heated wheel must have a spiral spring with the pins in the connector for the two black large wires in the steering wheel to connect to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

I have never seen the spiral spring, kind of hard to envision. Is it something you could add pins to via repair wires or do you think you would need a different part entirely.
Also if you tear into this again as it sounds like you will could you take some photos and post them?
Sorry it took me so long to get on track with what was really happening here. I was multi tasking and posting when I got an idea. Bad plan on my part!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_I have never seen the spiral spring, kind of hard to envision. Is it something you could add pins to via repair wires or do you think you would need a different part entirely.
Also if you tear into this again as it sounds like you will could you take some photos and post them?

Thanks v10tdiguy you did indeed help...please see my first post with link to pictures of a Phaeton having the steering wheel removed. The photo shows exactly what I see with my wheel. The black wires coming out of the steering wheel you will see connect to the spiral spring (it is shown plugged in so I couldn't see if it had pins or not). I've plugged my black wires with connector to the exact same connector but mine has no pins so it looks good but is doing nothing. I doubt the spiral spring is able to be modified safely since it carries power to the air bag it wouldn't be wise to mess with it. I need to get a new spiral spring and hope it has the pins.
Let me know you've seen the photos - I'll post the link again below, scroll down on that page once it loads.
http://vw.oempl.us/article_inf...e16db
Thanks again for the help


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

I did see these photos. The thing that is hard to understand is the spiral spring assembly. I am assuming that it is a mechanism that makes all of the necessary contacts between the rotating wheel and harnesses on either end it is just hard to picture how the connections are made physically.
Please don't take time now to describe it. If you do have to remove the wheel again and you can snap some pics it would be interesting to see how the things behind the wheel go together. The Bentley drawings and limited images aren't very good.
I will be very surprised if this doesn't work after you install the proper connector.
Good job on this mod! As I have said before I think it should be in the faq's.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
If I had another Touareg available with heated wheel I could check and see if the black connector that looks like it should have pins in the Spiral Spring actually does.


Please let me know via PM if you still need to take a look at a Touareg (or Phaeton) with the heated steering wheel -- I live very close to Reston. My 2004 Touareg has the Cold Weather package with the heated wheel and rear seats. However, early 2004s did not have the indicator light operational in the dash (even though I believe the MFI supports it), so if you have any idea of how to enable the light (replace a controller?), I'd love to know the "secret."
Thanks,
- Dave


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_
Please let me know via PM if you still need to take a look at a Touareg (or Phaeton) with the heated steering wheel -- I live very close to Reston. My 2004 Touareg has the Cold Weather package with the heated wheel and rear seats. However, early 2004s did not have the indicator light operational in the dash (even though I believe the MFI supports it), so if you have any idea of how to enable the light (replace a controller?), I'd love to know the "secret."
Thanks,
- Dave

Hi, Thanks!
This is funny because I work in Great Falls where you live







I'm currently typing this as I stand in the kitchen of my New Home Sales Center in Great Falls off of Miller Ave. I've also been with Weichert Realtors in Great Falls for the past 11 years. I'm sure I've seen you, I drive the Silver Touareg that usually has the rooftop carrier on it but currently it is off.
I bet the icon for heated wheel is a software version in the controller that the dealer doesn't have the ability to upgrade so replacing the controller would likely do the trick. The controller alone costs over $300 so you may want to think twice before going down such road just to have the icon.
I could look at your Touareg but may not need to since my parts dept at Lindsay VW is having VW pull the part and give a verbal on what the connectors look like and which have pins and such. I should have this information in a couple of days.
Thanks - Frank


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

Hi V10,
I talked to a parts person today and asked them about this too. He confirmed your findings that there is only one Clock Spring part shown in the system. I also asked if there was a separate connector or part shown that could interface with the heater plug and he could not find anything.
If the p/n is visible somewhere on the spring I may be able to access mine if VW can't figure this out.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Hi V10,
I talked to a parts person today and asked them about this too. He confirmed your findings that there is only one Clock Spring part shown in the system. I also asked if there was a separate connector or part shown that could interface with the heater plug and he could not find anything.
If the p/n is visible somewhere on the spring I may be able to access mine if VW can't figure this out. 

Hi,
Actually the connector which is a black plastic formed receptacle is indeed on the clocksprings but at least on non-heated wheel vehicles there are no electrical pins in it. So, I think what happens in the US when you need a new clockspring they give you a fully equipped one with all the pins to cover all applications. This way they only have to have one part for all vehicles. I actually have the black heated wheel wires plugged into the clockspring receptacle designed for them but again, mine doesn't have the pins in it to bring the juice through the clockspring. I'll let you know when the parts guy at VW pulls a fresh unit off the shelf and gives a blow by blow of the receptacles and electrical pins in each.


----------



## Duluth VW (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (V10)*

I also think it may have to be 63 deg or lower for it to work?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (Duluth VW)*

Please post the part numbers for the heated steering wheel retrofit.
Heated steering wheel
Module
Clock spring
Anything else?
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (teutonicv10)*

Love the heated wheel. Leave it on all winter long.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Love the heated wheel. Leave it on all winter long. 

Are you trying to rub salt in my wound? I remember it from my '04 V10. 
Can you get the module part number?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel Retro Team Help Appreciated (teutonicv10)*

My copy of ETKA shows 7L6953549E but when I check on 1stvwparts.com, they show it was superseded by part number 7L6953549G. The spring doesn't seem to be different as noted by V10 above. Of course, the steering wheel depends on color required. Hopefully you can find a heated steering wheel on eBay as they are pretty expensive ($729 online).


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*The definitive guide to retrofitting a heated steering wheel*

Forum member Jouko found out what three parts and VAGcom settings are needed and did it for €245 = $311.

True, his car is a Phaeton, but he used Touareg parts to do it, so the process should be identical.

I already have heated wheels on both P and T, but I thought I would share. :wave:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Itzmann said:


> Forum member Jouko found out what three parts and VAGcom settings are needed and did it for €245 = $311.
> 
> True, his car is a Phaeton, but he used Touareg parts to do it, so the process should be identical.
> 
> I already have heated wheels on both P and T, but I thought I would share. :wave:


Share in a thread that is almost three years old? I think they would have figured it out by now.. :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Itzmann said:


> I already have heated wheels on both P and T, but I thought I would share. :wave:


Do you really need a heated steering wheel in South Florida?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Did they get rid of the OEM heated wheel for the T3s?? :thumbdown: At least offer it at the $60k trim level.

Edit- nevermind, found it in detailed specs. :thumbup:


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeti35 said:


> Share in a thread that is almost three years old? I think they would have figured it out by now.. :what:



I've implemented quite a few mods to our T and often used threads that were very, very old. It was also frustrating to often see threads such as this were a final a definitive how-to was never written.

So I thought I would share. Especially at this time of year there may be interested parties. :beer:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Itzmann said:


> I've implemented quite a few mods to our T and often used threads that were very, very old. It was also frustrating to often see threads such as this were a final a definitive how-to was never written.
> 
> So I thought I would share. Especially at this time of year there may be interested parties. :beer:


There is not much Touareg action going on here really. If you are looking for info there is another site if you are not aware, Club Touareg. Check it out since there is a lot more going on there.


----------

